# F40 owner needs your help!



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Apologies if this is in the wrong section, I had a look around and this seemed the best place..

I'm looking for someone to come visit me in (Cheshire/Staffs Area (ST8() and give my F40 a good going over.

I've had her 6 months and driven her hard, so now its coming to winter I figure it's time to give her some shiny loving 

I've had several offers from a few big names in London (I've just moved out of Notting Hill) to do the car in return for the right to use it in promotional shots etc however I'd much prefer to strike up a relationship with someone local-ish and part of a community who can keep taking care of her over time.

Of course I'll happily take you for a spin too (before we make her shine 

If you think you can be of help, please drop me a message with a little about you, some testimonials / examples of your work, and what you think makes you stand out amongst your peers.

Cheers all 

Obligatory Photos


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

A spin in an F40 *AND* getting to detail it, someone in that area is in for a treat!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Lovely car mate,I think I've seen this posted on PistonHeads perhaps?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Looks fantastic in the pictures as well!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

You have the pick of the very best on here. Someone will definitely be able to help. In the meantime, you could have a look in the Studio section for a list of supporters

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

Clark @ PB said:


> Lovely car mate,I think I've seen this posted on PistonHeads perhaps?


Yes, I'm on PH (and OcUK) and several other forums, its partly why I thought I'd come here.. I know the power and benefit of communities (for recommendations and self-policing), obviously I didn't want to let just anyone lose on the car 



Tricky Red said:


> You have the pick of the very best on here. Someone will definitely be able to help. In the meantime, you could have a look in the Studio section for a list of supporters
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


Looking forward to some offers for :detailer: and a good :car:

I'll check out that section too


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice thing to do & look for. Your honesty will go down well as will your kindness of letting somebody work on such a beautiful car. I would do it just for the drive! haha 

Best of luck with finding the right detailer & possibly petrolhead friend :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Im a 150 miles away and I would do it :doublesho


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Can I come a drawl at it?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

JamieBeeston said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if this is in the wrong section, I had a look around and this seemed the best place..
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie perhaps look amongst the detailers in the studio on DW that will give you an idea of their work :thumb: -


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Whizzer,

I'll have a poke around and see what I can come up with, tbh I didnt want to spend hours trawling over beautiful pictures, I was more looking for peer recommendations / owner operators to speak up for themselves.. It's how I used to win alot of business for my old company (building up a reputation online and amongst my peers and customers) and so I want to try and pass some of the good fortune on.

I'll carve out some time to a) find that section and b) read over it (with a glass of Red!)


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

rtjc said:


> Very nice thing to do & look for. Your honesty will go down well as will your kindness of letting somebody work on such a beautiful car. I would do it just for the drive! haha
> 
> Best of luck with finding the right detailer & *possibly petrolhead friend* :thumb:


That would very much be ideal, although I'd expect most people working in AutoDetailing will be Petrol Heads themselves 

I've just realised I need 10 posts to be able to reply to the PM's I've been sent.. so ...  this isnt me posting just to get my post count up


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

You're only a few minutes from me, permission to come and drool over the F40? 

As it happens, you're also only a short drive from Autobrite Direct, epic selection of products to choose from, and epic detailing skills from all involved  Give Mark a shout, he'd be more than happy to help no doubt.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello Jamie,

Very warm welcome aboard and congratulations on owning THE ********** supercar! Most incredible car ever made IMO!

I've just scanned through the supporters list for the detailers in your area, and if i could make a recommendation for the following detailer:

Name: Auto Detox - Barry
Tel: 07974 654 971
Website: www.autodetox.co.uk
Email: [email protected]
Area: Fully insured detailing workshop in Rugeley - Staffordshire. With national mobile service aswell

I don't know him or have actually never met him, but i have read many of his threads in the Studio section and his work looks of the highest quality. I did see a LR Defender he prepared for last years Waxstock show and it was impeccable!

Might be worth dropping him a line as i don't know how often he visits this section, and hope this helps.

Look forward to seeing some more of your lovely car!

Out of interest, do you have any other nice toys in the garage?! If i were a detailer i would want to operate in the way you suggest, build clients up as 'friends' and really build the relationship based on trust! Now there's an idea... :speechles

ATB,
Jon :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I would go with recommendations from friends or other enthusiasts who may have used certain detailers before instead of almost asking people to "audition" to detail your car. The only reason being that there are a few so called pro detailers out there who most certainly have the gift of the gab but their work doesn't quite back it up 

At the end of the day, an F40 is an expensive bit of kit with generally very thin paint and it takes a fair bit of time to do even a protection detail on one so make sure you go with someone reputable and obviously fully insured.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Jamie, Ill be in touch.

Thanks

Jay

Miglior Detailing Ltd


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I was going to recommend you Jay as your work is amongst the best i've ever seen! Just wasn't sure if you travelled as well!


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

JamieBeeston said:


> Yes, I'm on PH (and OcUK) and several other forums, its partly why I thought I'd come here.. I know the power and benefit of communities (for recommendations and self-policing), obviously I didn't want to let just anyone lose on the car


Amazing car to own and good to know it is being driven. A mate of mine was commenting to seeing a F40 driving around and wonder if it was you as he lives in staffs. I can barely detail my car to a level I find acceptable, apart from that small problem I would love to your F40 lol.

Are you under a different username on ocuk? Don't recognise your username from there.


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

Clark @ PB said:


> I would go with recommendations from friends or other enthusiasts who may have used certain detailers before instead of almost asking people to "audition" to detail your car. The only reason being that there are a few so called pro detailers out there who most certainly have the gift of the gab but their work doesn't quite back it up


Tbh, this is why I posted in public, that way those who felt confident enough to post would know that their peers would also be here watching and would _hopefully_ comment / message me.

I've had a few PM's already, alas I cant read them until I've hit 10 posts... (wont be long now!) however I've already noted down a few names.. that said, I'm going to wait to see how this thread develops, as has been said, this isnt something to be rushed!

So please, do put the word around and suggest anyone you know to be good whom you think I should consider!

Cheers again


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

Greboth said:


> Are you under a different username on ocuk? Don't recognise your username from there.


I'm EyeDot on OcUK, one of the very first users on there (#3 iirc)

Yes, likely was me, I tend to drive her every day, around here / alsager / congleton / crewe.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely car and nice to see it getting used.

Choose wisely, there cant be many cars made with such thin paintwork and ease of identifying resprays, any issues that require a repaint (inevitably thicker than OE) will easily be noticed by future buyers as you lose look of the carbon underneath....as I've heard, you undoubtedly will know a lot more than me!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Please do let us know who has PM'd you :thumb:



JamieBeeston said:


> Tbh, this is why I posted in public, that way those who felt confident enough to post would know that their peers would also be here watching and would _hopefully_ comment / message me.
> 
> I've had a few PM's already, alas I cant read them until I've hit 10 posts... (wont be long now!) however I've already noted down a few names.. that said, I'm going to wait to see how this thread develops, as has been said, this isnt something to be rushed!
> 
> ...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

JamieBeeston said:


> I'm EyeDot on OcUK, one of the very first users on there (#3 iirc)
> 
> Yes, likely was me, I tend to drive her every day, around here / alsager / congleton / crewe.


I love the fact you drive it every day.. most of them are tucked up in garages or storage and only see the roads in the summer a couple times.

cars are meant to be driven! kudos!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Definately worth a good look in the showroom section, and through the threads created by some of the best detailers here. There is some beautiful work


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

From everything I've read and seen in my relatively short time here, I'm firmly of the opinion that KDS produce some of the finest work amoungst a series of other very talented detailers. I doubt you'll go wrong with any of the mentioned pros so far but if it were my money and my car, I'd pay a visit to Kelly at KDS.

Name: Kelly @ KDS
Tel Contact: 07815049575 /01634581560
Website: www.kdsdetailing.co.uk
Area:Kent/South East


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Great looking car and to see she gets driven on a regular basis:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I really cannot comment on peoples work from a personal experience, however looking at a lot of photos i feel someone like 'Migilor' would suit your car as Jay's work seems to be outstanding and experience on your type of vehicle.

Rob


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

ImDesigner said:


> From everything I've read and seen in my relatively short time here, I'm firmly of the opinion that KDS produce some of the finest work amoungst a series of other very talented detailers. I doubt you'll go wrong with any of the mentioned pros so far but if it were my money and my car, I'd pay a visit to Kelly at KDS.
> 
> Name: Kelly @ KDS
> Tel Contact: 07815049575 /01634581560
> ...


Several of my mates use (and speak highly of/holiday with) KDS already with their Supercars, It's just the distance thing which rules it out, no point driving the car all the way down there, to get it detailed, only to drive it 300 miles back, it'd end up looking like a 9 yr old kid who's been out in the fields by the time I get it home.. and I'm not one for low loaders.. seems wrong!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Dave at Sports Car Protection has detailed 12 of these now which is probably more than anyone else in the world (as stated on his FB page). So probably the best man for the job.

http://www.sportscarprotection.com/

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2410291835.370502.249133511834&type=1&theater


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

JamieBeeston said:


> Several of my mates use (and speak highly of/holiday with) KDS already with their Supercars, It's just the distance thing which rules it out, no point driving the car all the way down there, to get it detailed, only to drive it 300 miles back, it'd end up looking like a 9 yr old kid who's been out in the fields by the time I get it home.. and I'm not one for low loaders.. seems wrong!


Fair enough.


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

Incredible Detail said:


> Dave at Sports Car Protection has detailed 12 of these now which is probably more than anyone else in the world (as stated on his FB page). So probably the best man for the job.
> 
> http://www.sportscarprotection.com/
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2410291835.370502.249133511834&type=1&theater


Cheers,

I must say that I like the idea of someone who's got experience of the F40, simply as the paint (as has been mentioned) is extremely thin.. and whilst I'm all for giving people breaks.. I'd hate for a simple mistake to cost someone their business insurance.

Have dropped a few people replies (and will do to PM's shortly)


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Someone's in for a nice treat!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

JamieBeeston said:


> Cheers,
> 
> I must say that I like the idea of someone who's got experience of the F40, simply as the paint (as has been mentioned) is extremely thin.. and whilst I'm all for giving people breaks.. I'd hate for a simple mistake to cost someone their business insurance.
> 
> Have dropped a few people replies (and will do to PM's shortly)


I'd suggest Dave for this exact reason too!

Good luck with whoever you choose though, nice to see someone trying a fresh approach - I'm sure whoever does it for you on here will do a nice write-up for you and the rest of us to read.

It's been said already but I just have to say the F40 is also number 1 on my Lotto list so great to hear someone owning one and actually using it and enjoying it for a change 

Look forward to seeing the car all finished!


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd be to scared to do it, lets be honest it's literally every single boys childhood dream car and who ever does it I'm sure will be a proud moment in their life 

Good luck with the search and keep us posted


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Is this the F40 that came popping and banging past us on the way to Le Mans 2012? Sounded savage!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope you get the right guy for the job Jamie as its a special piece of kit and deserves to be treated carefully.


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

MK1Campaign said:


> Is this the F40 that came popping and banging past us on the way to Le Mans 2012? Sounded savage!


May well have been, if it was with a group of other exotica (Orange Diablo, Yellow Murci Roadster, Lambo Balboni, Selection of other F L & P's)

It's decat and straight through pipes.. quiet it is not.. and the flames :devil:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

JamieBeeston said:


> May well have been, if it was with a group of other exotica (Orange Diablo, Yellow Murci Roadster, Lambo Balboni, Selection of other F L & P's)
> 
> It's decat and straight through pipes.. quiet it is not.. and the flames :devil:


Pretty sure it had its own support vehicle?


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, we usually take a Motorhome or Support Van with us (carries the BBQ / Gazebo / bags)









Ignote the bellies, you can see one of the RwR support vehicles in the background.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I will echo what Polished Bliss have said. So please please do your homework thoroughly..

A few guys have either been mentioned or have posted on here, Barry at Auto Detox, Incredible Detail and Jay at Miglior are definitely worth a chat with..

I am sure Kelly at KDS has a trailer, so could probably organise collection and delivery for you..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

please let us know if anyone PM's you offering detailing services that isn't a DW Supporter 

stunning car :thumb:


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Kev,

The PM's are from DW people, I'd also asked off-forum too 

Cheers


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

id love to do it only if i was closer


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

:O only ferrari I actually like! I'd be shaking to much from nerves to clean it!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

One of the all time great motor's, Dario Franchitti a Scots man has one and he said it was better than his 458 know that is a complement in deed seen one in the flesh when visited Maranello , glad you use it a true car not a toy , loved the pic's stunning it is


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Mark wibberley at `More Than Polish` is well worth speaking to. i know he has organised F40 concourse winners along with being involved with the Ferrari owners club in a big way. In case he hasn`t seen the thread I will also let him know for you Jamie:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Its a very rare oppertunity for any detailer to have the chance to detail such a car, but as mentioned before, the key thing you would want is someone with the correct insurance (thats doesnt mean public liability, but more vehicles worked upon, and to a value which would cover your vehicle). Im not going to recommend anyone as many detailers on here have their groupies and may be bias in their recommendation, if I was you I would contact them all, have a chat, see what they propose and how much of a rapport you build up. From that you will gain confidence in the detailer and trust they will do the best job possible


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck Jamie. I think we're 2nd connections on LinkedIn BTW... :wave:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> please let us know if anyone PM's you offering detailing services that isn't a DW Supporter
> 
> stunning car :thumb:


Defo with that goes without saying.

After all its what they pay their fees for.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Excuse my rudeness
If you are on DW as a member why dont you like er do it yourself.
Its ONLY a ferrarri same as a ford but more expensisve same as a lambo but cheaper


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Excuse my rudeness
> If you are on DW as a member why dont you like er do it yourself.
> Its ONLY a ferrarri same as a ford but more expensisve same as a lambo but cheaper


But if you've got Ferrari money then you can afford to get someone to do a job 10 times better :thumb:

Plus I hope you don't say that to your customers Allen :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

As i was in the trade and saw a lot of detailers work then looking in the area your asking for Jay at Miglior work is Excelent ,Baz at Auto Detox his pictures are always honest not just side lighting shots using one type of light.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Er yup
Had a guy ring said he had a smart car
Told him it wasnt that smart it got dirty.
Got asked if there was anything i could do to improve a lada
I told him i would sit in it
When asked the best way to stop mc donalds staining the seats
I told them eat in not use drive through

Yup some people love my sense of humour it makes them feel like im in full control and its only dirty not the end of the world it WILL come clean.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Er yup
> Had a guy ring said he had a smart car
> Told him it wasnt that smart it got dirty.
> Got asked if there was anything i could do to improve a lada
> ...


:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

name and shame the pm's youve had then, hahaha :lol:

id give it a wash and hand polish free of charge  :lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

That would be intesting but the mods would then have to jump in and start throwing the rule book about and beating people with sticks and all that


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Excuse my rudeness
> If you are on DW as a member why dont you like er do it yourself.
> Its ONLY a ferrarri same as a ford but more expensisve same as a lambo but cheaper


You're excused.

I came on here to seek out the opinions of a community of experts, the closest I've come to detailing a car is turning the window wiper on.

I would disagree with your 'It's only' comment, it has, for example, only 1 coat of paint, which means any _ failures_ I may inflict upon it are not easily buffed out, and as for cheaper than a Lambo.. sure.. it is cheaper than a Reventon I suppose!

Anyway .. seems like you need to smile


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AllenF said:


> That would be intesting but the mods would then have to jump in and start throwing the rule book about and beating people with sticks and all that


prefer a cricket bat myself


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

JamieBeeston said:


> You're excused.
> 
> I came on here to seek out the opinions of a community of experts, the closest I've come to detailing a car is turning the window wiper on.
> 
> ...


Lol what i was saying is a car is a car yes they do have idiosyncracies but when your used to working on high end stuff then its just another one personally i prefer te old beat up bangers that are neglected. If you have a top end motor then i bet you dont smoke in it use it to take the rubbish down the tip let the grandkids jump all over the seats with muddy shoes. You look after it and respect it yes it gets dirty but not neglected to the point of bordering a health hazzard . Cleaning them s actually fun and then you really get into it to some people its a chore but then they see what it could look like and their like wow i want to have a go. 
I didn't mean any offence when i said its only.. But having worked in a ferrarri dealers then maybe i dont look at them the same as others do


----------



## Wayno (Dec 30, 2012)

My all time favourite car. 
Whoever does get their clean hands onto your paint, I hope they do a very thorough thread covering the before and after (If you allow that Jamie of course lol)


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

Wayno said:


> My all time favourite car.
> Whoever does get their clean hands onto your paint, I hope they do a very thorough thread covering the before and after (If you allow that Jamie of course lol)


It's what the community is all about  
Photo diaries are so much fun to read (for me personally) so I'd be happy!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello there Jamie, Stunning car thats for sure, had teh privledge to not only detail one but got a very interesting ride in one thats for sure Never covered a complete motorway in 10 minutes!

If you are looking for a very good detailer based in your arean , I would recommend Matthew from Adetailedvalet www.adetailedvalet.com a call on 07412912393. I know he has several F40's on his books and knows them inside out. He is very knowledable and great to get on with. I had the pleasure of working with him on a detail earlier in the year and he is very good at what he does.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

AllenF said:


> Lol what i was saying is a car is a car yes they do have idiosyncracies but when your used to working on high end stuff then its just another one personally i prefer te old beat up bangers that are neglected. If you have a top end motor then i bet you dont smoke in it use it to take the rubbish down the tip let the grandkids jump all over the seats with muddy shoes. You look after it and respect it yes it gets dirty but not neglected to the point of bordering a health hazzard . Cleaning them s actually fun and then you really get into it to some people its a chore but then they see what it could look like and their like wow i want to have a go.
> I didn't mean any offence when i said its only.. But having worked in a ferrarri dealers then maybe i dont look at them the same as others do


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^ Hahaha

I don't think even the guys that work as mechanics at Ferrari all day see an F40 as "Just another Ferrari" - They're special to anyone that knows cars in any way.... Yes all Ferrari's are special and a lot of people would be scared to work on one but the run rate (production terms) and way cars are made since late 90's on (the days of 360's, 430's for instance) compared to the F40 are hugely different so you have to give the F40 a lot more attention and be ultra careful if touching one.... The paint is so thin you can see the carbon weave through it (assuming it's original)

Imagine just burning through above a door handle, or one of the sharp wing edges etc.... Having insurance to pay for it is one thing, but would the owner of said Ferrari REALLY want to be having to get his car painted?? It could ruin a Detailers reputation in one simple mistake. Private buyers of rare / ultra expensive cars will usually have a proper inspection done before buying and if they find the car isn't 100% original paintwork it "can" have a huge effect on the cars value, so even if you agree to put the mistake right you're still not going to have a happy customer on your hands. I say "can" as I know this is the certainly the case with old 911 Turbo's and other Supercars but the other issue is you can't describe it as 100% original if it's then had a bit of paintwork either. 

Personally I'm not afraid to admit I wouldn't be going near it with a machine, maybe one day but the most I'd be prepared to do is an ultra careful hand wash, polish, glaze and lay some lovely wax over the top..... Correction on something like this needs the most delicate of touches and some very expensive equipment to boot.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW I'm not far at all. I would love the opportunity to detail that, I just couldn't say yes! The thought of damaging that masterpiece!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Excuse my rudeness
> If you are on DW as a member why dont you like er do it yourself.
> Its ONLY a ferrarri same as a ford but more expensisve same as a lambo but cheaper


Maybe he just doesn't want to lol!

Also confused about being cheaper than a Lamborghini? An F40 isn't just a normal Ferrari though really is it, I'm pretty sure they'd demand bloody good money to collectors(but then I guess there's older Lambo models that do the same) so a bit of a weird statement. I can only afford a 'Ford' but out of all Ferrari models the F40 is the only one I truly like! I don't get impressed by any other at all. But I appreciate they are still way out of my budget and impressive pieces of equipment,

Now I guess comes the barrage of abuse back, but kinda didn't see the point of your post, the guy just wants advice. Id be picky where I sent my car if it was an F40. Christ I'm fussy about a 96 escort, god knows what I'd be like with that! It would certainly be a garage queen, don't care what any body says if none preserved them they'd dissappear much quicker and if they all got driven the collectors would have no cars to buy. Why wear out something you love?!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A very nice detail by Paul at Ultimate Shine,
I know his not on the door step for you but worth a look at the thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289733


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

JamieBeeston said:


> Several of my mates use (and speak highly of/holiday with) KDS already with their Supercars, It's just the distance thing which rules it out, no point driving the car all the way down there, to get it detailed, only to drive it 300 miles back, it'd end up looking like a 9 yr old kid who's been out in the fields by the time I get it home.. and I'm not one for low loaders.. seems wrong!


Hi Jamie , indeed the guy i went on holiday/business trip speaks highly of you too:thumb:

right i have quickly skipped though this thread .

and read as usual for all forums some silly comments and advice

my words of hopefully wisdom.

make sure they who carries out the work are insured , (not public liability only) i mean insured for damaging the paint as part of the process while working on your car .

have machine polished a carbon fibre bodied vehicle before.

understand how to use paint depth gauge (only one that will work on your sub straight body) correctly to obtain paint depth (as we know they are thin on paint) this will also highlight any areas that have been painted, (more likely).

explain before starting what can and cant be achieved , and both parties are fully aware of whats required .

and to the comments that its ONLY ferrari is just so funny.

So lets say the F40 in question is completely original (showing weave of carbon) and someone attacks it (even if insured) and polished through the paint , it now has to be repainted (will lose its weave showing through if painted in normal bodyshop process) and will lose its "Original" factory finish , which in turn could de-value the car .

for this case then its not just another car with "paint" yes i would say a ferrari 360 or even a 458 if something happen to these and needed repainting it is possible to do with invisible repair , F40 - enzo NO

kelly


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Excuse my rudeness
> If you are on DW as a member why dont you like er do it yourself.
> Its ONLY a ferrarri same as a ford but more expensisve same as a lambo but cheaper


Wow, that is incredibly rude, however your rudeness appears to have been excused, the OP unlike yourself has a lot of class, just like his car.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

No need for some of the stuff in this thread tbh. It started out very professionaly and the OP hoped the discussion and results would remain so too. Just keep it on topic i think chaps :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Hi Jamie , indeed the guy i went on holiday/business trip speaks highly of you too:thumb:
> 
> right i have quickly skipped though this thread .
> 
> ...


Isn't that the case with any car, once it's been in an accident or has been resprayed it will lose value to some, admittedly more % value in this case but still,

I personally wouldn't buy any car that had been resprayed or in a accident, from Ford to Ferrari

I do agree however this is not just" ONLY A CAR" I'm just pointing out this applies to most cars :thumb:

Any way back to the OP


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It would have to be Sportscar Protection or KDS for me. 

Experience is absolutely key to working on this car and if I were lucky enough to own one I'd be sending it to a detailer who had worked on them or something similar (Enzo) previously. The last thing you want is someone with very good intentions to mess up your masterpiece. Also check that any insurance carried is also for a suitable value. 

Dave at SP is based in Dudley so relatively close to you.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

WashMitt said:


> Isn't that the case with any car, once it's been in an accident or has been resprayed it will lose value to some, admittedly more % value in this case but still,
> 
> I personally wouldn't buy any car that had been resprayed or in a accident, from Ford to Ferrari
> 
> ...


What Kelly from kds is saying on a f40 you can see the carbon fibre through the paint and if the paint was damaged and needed to be repaired you would almost certainly lose this effect of the f40


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

DetailMyCar said:


> ^^^ Hahaha
> 
> I don't think even the guys that work as mechanics at Ferrari all day see an F40 as "Just another Ferrari" - They're special to anyone that knows cars in any way.... Yes all Ferrari's are special and a lot of people would be scared to work on one but the run rate (production terms) and way cars are made since late 90's on (the days of 360's, 430's for instance) compared to the F40 are hugely different so you have to give the F40 a lot more attention and be ultra careful if touching one.... The paint is so thin you can see the carbon weave through it (assuming it's original)
> 
> ...


You exaggerate a little bit. If that was the case the owner shouldn't drive his car only not to lose its collectable value. If I understood right he enjoys the car and drives it hard, with the risk of damaging something, something bigger than a repaint or a burn through. Which one would de-value the car?

I am very surprised no-one mentioned Paul Dalton. As it seems he is not very reputable among his fellow pro detailers. He is doing his Rupes thing and as far as I know he only applies the safest techniques and only details super cars. Take a look at his work.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

tzotzo said:


> You exaggerate a little bit. If that was the case the owner shouldn't drive his car only not to lose its collectable value. If I understood right he enjoys the car and drives it hard, with the risk of damaging something, something bigger than a repaint or a burn through. Which one would de-value the car?
> 
> I am very surprised no-one mention Paul Dalton. As it seems he is not very reputable among his fellow pro detailers. He is doing his Rupes thing and as far as I know he only applies the safest techniques and only details super cars. Take a look at his work.


Huge difference between driving it and damaging it, compared to letting someone in-experienced near it and damaging it by attempting to polish it.....

I expect most of them have stone chips and signs of wear through driving but most collectors would rather buy a straight honest car like that then one that's been re-painted due to someone damaging it


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow, this thread has changed attitude a little..

As many of the serious comments say, and as I said earlier, give it to the right guys to work on. I some detailers on here have been honest, and said their level of work isn't high enough for a car of this calibre, and Kelly has hit the nail on the head with his post..

Some one said, just do it yourself as you are a DW member, sorry, but to me, that is a silly comment. I am on a plumbing forum, as I wanted to do some work on my house, but doesn't make me a competent plumber and wouldn't dream of undertaking some jobs. Now, I am sure, if the OP was a talented detailer, then yes he would do himself, but obviously recognises his abilities, and looking for the right person, and not a cowboy. I am sure, if he was a high end detailer, he wouldn't be able to afford an F40..

Chris at summit may be worth chatting to, maybe just for advice, he works for/with Dick Lovett in Swindon, so knows a little about this kind of car. I am sure he would recommend someone else too..

I personally would love to do this job, but would turn it down and advise someone else, someone who has real skill and experience with this kind of car and paint. Not that I'm not experienced, been in this game 20 years, just know my limits or where a job can go seriously wrong. I am insured to the hilt, but not sure if it would cover, I would probably have to call my broker to arrange special insurance for the job..

Yes, paint is paint to an extent and only to an extent, I wouldn't let any old monkey lose on a car like this. I used to repair a good few race bikes back in the day, Carl Foggarty and Dave Rhymer to name a few, the paint was real thin on these bikes, race paint we used to call it, paint is heavy stuff, a Kilo per litre, 20-40 litres of paints soon adds to the weight ..

Please speak to who ever use choose in depth, I am sure you will and the right guy will certainly ask you the right questions, answer yours appropriately and will advise and keep you informed throughout the process..

I hope you find the right man for the job and look forward to the write up ..


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

dooka said:


> I hope you find the right man for the job and look forward to the write up ..


 Me too!

Following up with some possibilities now, I'll ensure the thread keeps updated!

Thanks to all those who have given some input, its appreciated!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Reading your initial post again jogged my memory. My last employment as a chauffeur was to a guy who's London home was in Clarendon Road W11. Occasionally we would spot a F40 which stood out from all the Porsches in the area! He liked it so much threatened to buy one at some point, a fad that did pass.....it was more than likely your car.:thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Reading all this thread and seeing that car owned at that age. Sod whos detailing it, I'm in the wrong job!!! Lol!


----------



## JamieBeeston (Jan 9, 2013)

S63 said:


> Reading your initial post again jogged my memory. My last employment as a chauffeur was to a guy who's London home was in Clarendon Road W11. Occasionally we would spot a F40 which stood out from all the Porsches in the area! He liked it so much threatened to buy one at some point, a fad that did pass.....it was more than likely your car.:thumb:


A banker friend of mine followed behind me with his daughter in his Ferrari on the way to a Pistonheads Sunday Service, his daughter told him she loved the car and it was better than his.. So he went and bought one!

God bless London hehe


----------



## jaykaybi (Jul 4, 2006)

JamieBeeston said:


> Me too!
> 
> Following up with some possibilities now, I'll ensure the thread keeps updated!
> 
> Thanks to all those who have given some input, its appreciated!


Jamie. Old fella. If you haven't already, please, please, please talk to Kelly at KDS and just get the car transported. Particularly given the use it's getting in't mucky northern countryside, your F40 NEEDS to be looked after by someone with his level of:

Competence:
Take an example. In my experience, few detailers actually know how to correctly use paint depth guages and they are unaware of this. Misinterpreting, or not understanding the implications of the readings could be catastrophic on your car. On top of this, KDS is a 20,000 square foot enclosed facility, specifically designed and equipped for detailing, with every conceivable ramp, lift, tool and product at his disposal. Kelly is also a properly schooled and qualified engineer in his own right, with an incredible amount of mechanical nous. 'Man with van' is a completely different proposition.

Experience:
He's been at it for literally decades. Before 'detailing' had a name. And you know, of course, the kinds of carbon fibre cars Kelly works on all the time, and there's a reason for that. Lord Pembroke stated that his Veyron looked better than new when he picked it up, despite the best part of 7,000 miles - some of it above 230mph - on it. CG's Enzo was totally taken apart and painstakingly refinished to a standard you can't believe. Kelly's also always got various other elderly Ferraris in. Etc.

Security:
Locked metal gates, ram posts, heavy duty shutters, the ability to put high value cars at the back behind 5 others overnight, CCTV, alarms, close links to BiB, and properly comprehensive insurance that specifically covers cars of the F40's value and above.

Insurance:
KDS's insurance costs each month, to GENUINELY cover accidental damage on high value cars etc, are probably be more than what other detailers pay in a year. Basic 'public liability insurance' is not enough.

Lastly, for the benefit of anybody who thinks I've been paid (or asked) to say this, or that there's anything in it for me, I am hereby publicly declaring that is not the case! I'm a very happy customer, who's recommended many others (the Veyron owner was one), who all became very happy customers in turn.

Kelly has earned, and deserves, this level of acclaim.

:thumb:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks to Ronnie for the recommendation.

At the moment I have done 4 F40's, going from standard maintenance wash, Enhancements (which are more complex due to the clam shells) and Full Correction.

My insurance does cover me for these cars (more than happy to show and give details of this) and being mobile can work at owners garage or owners choice.

But am sure who ever is chosen will do a fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Interesting read. Most certainly a wonderfully iconic and special car. It is screaming out for a more lengthy procedure so again, echoing what a few have said and going with KDS. Adequate working facility, long time served know how of these sorts of vehicles. Think most on here which are in the trade including myself may or have worked on a few rare machines and have not had option to document however, it would be more apparent that someone that has worked on a good few would be better suited. Good luck and shop wisely.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if transporting it south, you'd be as well going for the best and taking it to SL Restoration at Crawley.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike Stirland in Stafford built Geoff Dix's F40 which won pretty much every trophy going for some years. Everything was rebuilt and painted and it was almost too perfect.

Barkaways in Kent have built more concours winning Ferraris than most so worth talking to Ian and his team but he's rammed right now (check their website for more details)

Both of the above have more than adequate insurance cover too, trust me!

If devaluing worries you then speak to Classiche at the factory - some poo-poo it but if your car's factory certified you should be safe.

HTh


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Not an easy car to work on that's for sure, both in terms of panel shapes and paint thickness, not to mention access. I'm nearing double figures of F40's worked on now and they don't get any easier:buffer:

Anyway, not wanting to rub anyone up the wrong way but if it was me I'd be contacting Nick at SL Restoration, Kelly at KDS and Jay at Exclusive Car Care and get them to give you a quote including covered transportation to/from their units.

Rudler's just down the road from me are used to moving F40's and other cars of the same ilk.

If you want any unbiased advice feel free to drop me a PM


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep thumbs up to Ed Rudler and again properly insured!


----------

